
Intel’s 10th-generation H-series laptop CPUs break 5GHz - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/04/intels-10th-generation-h-series-laptop-cpus-break-5-ghz/
======
henriquez
Intel’s single core turbo frequencies are rarely achieved much less sustained
on desktops with big water cooling. Their marketing based on turbo gigahertz
has always been very misleading. I’m skeptical that they’ve changed any of
this with their 10nm parts, especially because we’re talking about thermally-
constrained laptops here.

Ryzen 4000 has Intel running scared. This next generation should be
interesting!

